
Ask HN: Why there is a black bar on top of HN? - anandnair
I suddenly noticed a black bar on top of HN. What is that?<p>I Googled and found that &quot;When someone important to the community dies, a thin black bar is added to the top of HN as a mark of respect&quot;.<p>So what happened now?
======
dTal
Ctrl-F "has died" on HN front page usually clues you in.

------
osrec
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17716098](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17716098)

------
sidcool
Can we have a hover over message on the black bar so that people know what's
going on?

~~~
krapp
No, it's a kind of shibboleth. A good hacker would already know, an adequate
hacker would do the research, a poor hacker would need to be told.

~~~
anandnair
Lol. One thing I noticed among "hackers" here is that they don't want things
to be easier for them. They hate convenience. They love hustling :D

------
gt2
It's usually added when some tragedy or loss has happened in the tech
community. So if you scan the top stories, you will probably find something
related to it.

------
leed25d
Has HN been sold to Microsoft?

------
gaspoweredcat
because of blackhat maybe?

